# Sealing fine turf



## bob8748

Anyone know a good way to seal this stuff?








I have been using hair spray with not so good results. I dont want it to look plastic but I dont want it flaking off.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

Dad used to use a light misting of rubbing alcohol. Then he would spray a 50/50 mix of white glue on to it.


----------



## bob8748

I have all that here out the house. Thats cheap enough. Thanks!


----------



## bob8748

Works great. Thanks again, I learned something.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

Your welcome, glad to hear it worked well for you. I should have mentioned , but I guess you figured it out, that the 50/50 mix of white glue was 50% glue and 50% water:thumbsup:


----------



## Diomakr

Sounds like a good method- so you spray the rubbing alcohol, add the turf, then the glue 50/50 on top?


----------



## Thunderbolt1

yes , thats correct. Or you can paint the surface a close color to the turf your going to use, then dust the turf onto that. Vacuam it up after it dries


----------



## Jafo

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Dad used to use a light misting of rubbing alcohol. Then he would spray a 50/50 mix of white glue on to it.


50/50 of white glue and ?? alcohol?


----------



## bob8748

Rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle, mist it on. Add turf. Half white glue (Elmers in my case) and water in another spray bottle. Mist it on to seal.


----------



## Dr. Brad

So, I hate to be dumb here, but I'm genuinely curious. What purpose does the rubbing alcohol serve?


----------



## wander1107

Actually not a dumb question I was thinking the same thing. Also doesn't the glue/water mixture dry with a sheen to it?


----------



## bob8748

I dont know the science behind it. Maybe the alcohol holds the stuff in place. Mine was already laid but I misted it anyway. The outcome looks great. No plastic looking film or sheen.


----------



## wander1107

Thanks for the pic Bob. Your dio looks great and you're right there is no sheen; very realistic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad

Thanks - and yes, no sheen (which, these days, is a particularly good thing).


----------



## FLKitbuilder

This is just an educated guess, but I'd say that the rubbing alcohol provides a wet surface to hold the turf but dries quickly allowing you to use the spray glue without it causing the turf to move on the kit. Just a guess.


----------



## roadrner

Another great tip we can use in the slotcar world! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bob8748

FLKitbuilder said:


> This is just an educated guess, but I'd say that the rubbing alcohol provides a wet surface to hold the turf but dries quickly allowing you to use the spray glue without it causing the turf to move on the kit. Just a guess.


That was my thought. Turns out the glue water mix will puddle or sit on top. The alcohol pulls it deep into the base then quickly evaporates. Gives a good solid set.


----------

